# ProSpec Demo car (Shin's car)



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

Hi all,

Thank you for giving me a lot of email to request more photos of the black one, and thank you for waiting.
I have just got back London from Spa and Nurburgring this morning, and I post several photos of the car there.


































Engine: Mine's complete engine Stage2
Suspensions: Nismo complete
Maintained by Abbey Motorsport.

Yours,
Shin


----------



## I_Romo (Jun 16, 2002)

too kind of you Shin.

Your car is becoming famous! 

Is my memory playing with me or were you running on Ohlins dampers?(I am reading now "Suspension:Nismo complete")


best regards

Romo


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Shin...great pictures as always. I assume you drove both tracks?

I_Romo...the Nismo R-Tune suspension kit is made by Ohlins.


----------



## I_Romo (Jun 16, 2002)

DCD said:


> *I_Romo...the Nismo R-Tune suspension kit is made by Ohlins. *


thanks for solving it up 

Ciao 

Romo


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

*Top pics!*

Shin:
As gorgeuos as ever! And with a new licenseplate! :smokin: 

A question though:
Your car isn´t really a V-Spec II Nür, right? Just a case of new badge or am I terribly wrong here? (Sorry, if I am!)

Anyway, absolutely fabulous car!

/Perra


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

Hi Shin,

Great pictures, as always. 
I like the new private plate, and the NISMO decals. I'll have to add them to the model now. 

Regards,
-Elliot


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Great photo's as usual Shin.

I do love that car...looks better every time i see it.

Daz


----------



## Typhoon (Oct 7, 2002)

Shin,

I love you car. That hood looks awsome. Do you have the HID lights too.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Shin,

Hope you had a good time at two of the best circuits in Europe.

Now a Ni-San plate too - :smokin:


----------



## Leggy pete (Jun 12, 2002)

Your car looks better every time i see it!


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

*Awesome!*

Fantastic pictures Shin .. I agree with Pete, it just looks better with every new picture you post!

Cheers,

Dan


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

*I need more carbon!!!*

Great pics Shin!

Good to see your running the car in properly.


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Shin*

Your cars looking well, as usual :smokin: .

The new stickers look nice. Very subtle. Classy Car.

glen


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

*Thanks*

Hi there,

Thank you for your comment.
I have bought several pics from the photographer there, so I will upload them to our website soon.
I will introduce them here as well.
Many thanks.

Yours,
Shin


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Shin,

Noticed you put the clear rear right (rear fog light location) back on.............look very clean  

Jeff


----------



## BlueFin (Oct 18, 2002)

This machine should carry a huge heatlh warning from the Department of Health. I road in this on Monday (Shin was kind enough to give a left (thank u Shin) ) and my kidneys are aching, neck is still bent and going into to cold turkey for wanting more of that acceleration & power shown me.

Shin one awesome car! U lucky lucky person!

Parm


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Its fantastic isnt it? And I've only seen the pictures!

It makes me go all wibbly-wobbly  Proper piece of kit!


----------



## DuncanJW (Dec 31, 2002)

*Beautifull*

Lovely looking car


----------

